# Fray in Ferndale updates



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm keeping a running tally of all updates coming out of Ferndale from Frayers who aren't too tired or engrossed in their race cars.

To all of you at the Fray, please feel free to send me any pictures or updates and I'll post them in the blog.

http://radscalemotorsports.weebly.com/blog.html

-Cory


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks Cory! We have 3 guys from our group in Dallas out there. Anxious to find out how they are doing!


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Team IROC results are in*

I got a call from Rick Phillis earlier this morning. He gave me the team IROC results. Congratulations to Team Ferndale.

Today is the individual competition. I'm expecting a very competitive field today.

-Cory


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow! Congrats to Boz on a 6th place finish in the A Main.


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Final 2012 Fray results are in*

The 15th annual Fray in Ferndale has come to a completion. Racers are heading home. From all I've heard and seen, it was a complete success.

Congratulations to RC Lincoln for taking the win in the individual competition.
Congratulations to the SoCal team for their win in the team competition.
Congratulations to the Ferndale team for their win in the team IROC.

Here are the complete results.

-Cory


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

congrats team DCM for third overall in team competition.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

*Decompressing.......*

Hello all,
I just wanted to go on the record with this statment, Team DCM is the greatest bunch of guys I've ever raced with.

We had a blast at the Fray last week, and the racing couldn't have been better.

To put it in perspective, We finished third in the first Fray we've ever raced as a team. But there's more:
We TIED the winning team.( So Cal)
We lost to the team finishing second (Santa Cruz) by 6 points. You recieve 6 points for a heat win.

So for only 7 points, a first year team could've won the thing.

Thanks to Anthony, Dave, Donny, Jason, Jeff and Jerry. You guys are the best.

Tim Leppert
aka smalltime


----------

